# Rice Paper Wrappers (recipe?)



## coffeebean (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello! This is my first post in this friendly community.   I have been searching high and low but have not been able to find a recipe for spring roll/ rice paper / bang hor wrappers. There are several places where I might BUY these wrappers but I see little fun in that.   Does anyone have a recipe for the dough they could point me to? Preferably, I would like this recipe to be gluten-free (i am a celiac) but i could improvise if need be.   Thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 16, 2010)

Welcome to DC, coffeebean.

I googled "how to make rice paper wrappers" and found the following recipe.


How to Make Organic Rice Paper Rolls | eHow.com


----------



## babetoo (Jul 16, 2010)

howdy


----------



## coffeebean (Jul 16, 2010)

thank you so much!


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 17, 2010)

Andrea Nguyen has one in her book Asian Dumplins.

YouTube video of her making them. 
YouTube - How to make Shanghai spring roll skins

This is her You Tube Channel YouTube - asiandumplings's Channel


----------



## Claire (Sep 6, 2010)

OK, now I don't know whether to add to this post or start a new one.  I buy the skins, and make great summer rolls with them.  BUT aren't they the same as the ones in Vietnamese spring rolls?  How do you keep them from splattering all over the place when you fry them?


----------

